# Mobile Home Reflooring



## helloitsme21 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am going to be remodeling a single wide mobile home trailer. the floor is in pretty bad shape. I have found a flooring that is suppose to repel water I think the name is advantic (sp). my main question is do I need to replace the joist under it with pressure treated 2x6 or untreated? In some areas of this trailer it has a lot of moister under it... I want this to last a while since we have replaced the floor in the kitchen before...


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can you post some pics of the floor joists so we can get you a better answer on replacement?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends or there condition. If there covered with fungus but still strong they can be treated with Timbor or Boracare to kill the fungus.

The best thing you could do is figure out what there's so much moisture.
If the grade is low and the water is pooling under the home then it can be raised with fill dirt and then covered with a vaper barrier.
Vented skirting can also help to keep it dry.


----------



## helloitsme21 (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't yet but the flooring is presswood now. water runs under the house due to the way land runs and a pool. . however I have very limited funds so jacking the house up and backfilling with dirt isn't a viable option


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

your yard needs a french drain on the uphill side of the yard to direct ground water toward either direction away from the structure otherwise you will always have moisture under there. gutters will be a must as well if you do not already have them. once you get the water under control and relatively dry under the house put down a vapor barrier to keep the moisture from the ground contained.


----------



## helloitsme21 (Jul 18, 2012)

that isn't a option right now... but no one has answered my true question... do I need pressure treated or untreated joist under the floor.. I've heard pressure treated expands and contracts and could cause bucking. I have limited funds for this project (2,000.00) for total project for now. please give me some advice that doesn't involve things I can't deal with right now... yes I agree in the future I will backfill against the trailer to divert the water however that will have to be 6months to a year away due to funds. please help


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

helloitsme21 said:


> that isn't a option right now... but no one has answered my true question... do I need pressure treated or untreated joist under the floor.. I've heard pressure treated expands and contracts and could cause bucking. I have limited funds for this project (2,000.00) for total project for now. please give me some advice that doesn't involve things I can't deal with right now... yes I agree in the future I will backfill against the trailer to divert the water however that will have to be 6months to a year away due to funds. please help



there is no need for pressure treated for a floor inside a house. I suggest building it how you normally would and deal with the water when you can. No one wants a deck inside of there house..


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The pressure treated joists aren't going to solve your problems, you would still have to deal with the moisture ruining your decking and flooring. You have got to stop the moisture some way. Maybe you could trench or put a berm in to divert the water. A french drain won't divert the water as it works under ground.


----------



## helloitsme21 (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks so much I appereciate the answers


----------

